# BMX Dirtfahren verdreckt alles?



## NeRo560 (14. April 2007)

moin, wollt mal Fragen, wenn man Dirt fährt verdreckt doch dsa ganze BMX nd geht kaputt??? Also mein Innenlager war alleine schon *total* versandet (und kaputt) als ich nur auf straßen gefahren bin (das kaputt ist wegen falsch gelandet)


----------



## Son (14. April 2007)

ja richtig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alöx (14. April 2007)

Also letztens aufn Mond schwebte ich mit Dick Cheney rum.


----------



## Backfisch (14. April 2007)

Was heisst Dirt eigentlich nochmal auf Deutsch?


----------



## Hertener (14. April 2007)

@NeRo560: Yo, Street ist dirty! Aber Dirt ist mal so richtig dirty. Da braucht man schon ein richtiges Dirtbike. Am besten eines mit versiegelten Lagern. Außerdem sollte man Meister Proper in Person sein, der nach jeder Tour den Dreck entfernt. Was für die Lager gilt, gilt natürlich auch für die Bremsen. Und die sind noch ein bisschen wichtiger, als die Lager. Also, immer schön putzen und nach schmieren. Gegebenenfalls auch mal Teile auseinander bauen, um sie richtig reinigen zu können. Einmal kurz den Gartenschlauch auf's Rad drauf halten bringt da nicht viel. 

HTH

*EDIT:* @alöx: Hab Euch gesehen! ^^


----------



## Funghi (14. April 2007)

tja so is das, aber auch nur beim "BMX Dirtfahren", sonst nich.


----------



## DD_Dirtzzz (14. April 2007)

was für dummköpfe es gibt


----------



## NeRo560 (14. April 2007)

Also jut fahr ich hlat net Dirt..ansonsten eine schlimme Community ist hier am Start -.- (gibt ausnahmen) haltet die Ohren steif und lasst euch net überfahren.


----------



## Dirtjump-Dude (14. April 2007)

Hahahahaha


----------



## Marzokka (14. April 2007)

Wir sind schlimm


----------



## padde-rockt (14. April 2007)

hmm also ich muss da ma allen widersprechen!
war eben an dirt strecke und mein fahrrad ist total sauber und so ... kp vlt. liegt es daran dass ich nicht gefahren bin? kp


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dr. Dirt (14. April 2007)

ich fahr mit meinem bmx eh kein dirt mehr.
weil wenn ich dann den dreck da ans rad bekomm wirds mir zu schwer, würd ich nicht machen. ich meine da gibt man geld für leichte parts aus und dann werden die ja trotzdem dreckig. du glaubst garnicht was so ne staubschicht wiegt! außerdem, das hast du ja bereits gesagt, ist das nicht gut für die ganzen alle lager und so. weil: rollt schlechter, ganz ehrlich, wenn da staub in die naben kommt oder so und so, dann gibts das einen viel höheren rollwiderstand, und das ist sicherlich nicht im interesse beider parteien!
außerdem muss man mit den reifen ganz vorsichtig sein. ich hab von nem kumpel gehört, der hatte dreck am reifen, eben auch halt vom dirt fahren, gell, jedenfalls ist das am reifen besonders schlimm, weil die masse da ja rotiert. 
also ich würde sagen mit dem bmx sollte man das dirt fahren lieber lassen weil das einfach zu crazy ist. für den fahrer und das rad. auch weil man keine vorne federung hat und so. denk mal drüber nach ey!
ich hoffe dir geholfen zu haben, NeRo560!


----------



## Ehrenfeld (15. April 2007)

NeRo560 schrieb:


> Also jut fahr ich hlat net Dirt..ansonsten eine schlimme Community ist hier am Start -.- (gibt ausnahmen)



Schlimm schlimm, ja.

Ich hoffe wenigstens, dass du irgendwann selber merkst warum du solche Reaktionen erzeugst...


-closed-


----------

